# Why aren't MK3's selling?



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi

I was in the dealership yesterday picking up my MK1 and taking a quick look at a MK3 whilst I was there. The salesman told me (what has been mentioned here already I know) that Audi just can't shift the MK3's!

Is this because of the other options at that price point, such as a Cayman/used 911? He seems to think that in part but also that the step up from a MK2 on finance (which is how most people buy them now) is too steep for what you get over the MK2?

Personally I much prefer the MK3 styling and package in comparison to the corporate look of the MK2 although, from a pure styling (and not dynamic) point of view, I still prefer the MK1 (honestly!)

Rob


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Personally, I'm not sold on the look of the MK3 yet, there's just something about it that I'm not keen on, but I'm not sure what!?

To me the 3 doesn't quite look as 'sporty' as the 2. It looks like it started out life as an A5 and then had a sex change!


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

The Mark 3 is certainly a handsome car but it just the thought of ordering one doesnt excite me.

When i ordered my first Mark 2 back in 06 I was in a state of constant excitement and spent hours on you tube etc. I was the same with my S5 and my current RS Plus.

I cant put my finger on why its not tickling my fancy. Perhaps the RS will get me going, although if it's 60k plus with some options then I will be going to Porsche. I think the Cayman looks amazing and that DOES excite me, but i need back seats for two small children and so it will have to be 911


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

The reason the Mk3 isn't selling is because Audi took the deliberate decision of "moving it upmarket" - which is code for increasing the price. The trouble is that the Mk3 is not immediately distinguishable from the Mk2 unless you're a TT nerd. And the last versions of the Mk2 were heavily discounted from their (reasonable) list price. Yet Audi decided to increase the price of the Mk3 by about 10% across the board, while the exchange rate of the euro against the pound had declined by over 10%. :?: So the new TT was about 25% more expensive than it should have been.

OK, the SatNav can now accept post codes (about 10 years after every other SatNav did) and there's a DAB radio and a lower bonnet (the main improvement IMO), but where are all the other tech improvements that most manufacturers are introducing. Does that auto-box take info from the SatNav before changing gear? No. Where are the automated safety features that prevent crashes? And why have they copied Porsche in making things that should be standard on a car of this price optional extras?

Audi ain't Porsche. They're a VW in drag.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> Personally, I'm not sold on the look of the MK3 yet, there's just something about it that I'm not keen on, but I'm not sure what!?
> 
> To me the 3 doesn't quite look as 'sporty' as the 2. It looks like it started out life as an A5 and then had a sex change!


It doesn't know whether it's Arthur or Martha :lol:


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

It's too dear - you're looking at a decent Porsche or a different Audi for that money.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

darylbenfield said:


> It's too dear - you're looking at a decent Porsche or a different Audi for that money.


Very much this. Base model is what, £30k, and then around £40k for the TTS and Roadster, if you then add extras you are getting into second hand R8 territory. And I know what I'd rather have!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The MK3 sales are larger than the MK2s, problem is the targets being set/expected from AUK are higher than reality... (i got that from an AUK at the weekend)..

I wouldn't be surprised to see a fire sale same as they did on the MK2 and close one of the production lines down to reduce supply. But its all down to AUK to set real targets not A4 numbers.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi ... b%2005.pdf

The MK1 225 was £28K OTR. With the hard-core TTQS being 30K and the V6 32K. Full leather, heated seats and what not all as standard - the optional extras list was the paint job and cruise control.

Now for a MK3 quattro you're looking at closer to 40K for a suitably equipped quattro. IMO, it's just too damn expensive.

Still, hopefully they can wait until next summer before doing a fire-sale, I might change my car then


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> The MK3 sales are larger than the MK2s, problem is the targets being set/expected from AUK are higher than reality... (i got that from an AUK at the weekend)..
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see a fire sale same as they did on the MK2 and close one of the production lines down to reduce supply. But its all down to AUK to set real targets not A4 numbers.


Are they really selling that many, or are a lot dealer registered?

Just had a look on Audi used website and over 200 mk3s there only searching back to those registered since June.

Don't recall used (demo or preregistration) mk2 being available in such numbers so soon after launch...


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

just going out in my petrol one now, you don't know what your missing.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Just love these threads.

They go round and round and ........ :lol:


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Dash said:


> The MK1 225 was £28K OTR. With the hard-core TTQS being 30K and the V6 32K. Full leather, heated seats and what not all as standard - the optional extras list was the paint job and cruise control.
> 
> Now for a MK3 quattro you're looking at closer to 40K for a suitably equipped quattro.


Though bear in mind the effect of inflation: i.e. £30K back in 2000 = £46,500 now (based on RPI calculation HERE)
The Mk1 wasn't a cheap car when it came out, and had its well-documented faults, but it was a "stand out" car (and priced as such).

The Mk3 looks competent, but very corporate. I'm sure it's well built and drives very well: I'm sure owners will enjoy it. 
But I remember when I first saw it at Goodwood FOS last year, it struck me that the only feature they seemed to be pushing as their "big step forward" was the graphic display - which I think is a bit marmite anyway.
So yes, I'd agree it is too expensive, but I'd say it's more because it lacks any real new "wow" factor to back up the premium rather than because of a real hike compared with the original.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> Just love these threads.
> 
> They go round and round and ........ :lol:


Yip, with comparisons made to the mk2, mk1 other Audi models, how things were 5 years ago, 10 years ago, with the RS, XR3i bla bla bla


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

:lol:

The mk1 was overpriced when that came out.Audi UK knew it and reduced the price.

It's looking that way for the mk3,albeit by the back door through discounting.


----------



## ricey90 (Sep 14, 2015)

my god why are you all moaning so much...the MK3 is a lovely car...if you cant afford it or want a porsche, then go and get one!! i have had mine for a week and i absolutely love it....


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ricey90 said:


> my god why are you all moaning so much...the MK3 is a lovely car...if you cant afford it or want a porsche, then go and get one!! i have had mine for a week and i absolutely love it....


Yes, enough of this moaning! 

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 6foot2 (Aug 20, 2015)

ricey90 said:


> my god why are you all moaning so much...the MK3 is a lovely car...if you cant afford it or want a porsche, then go and get one!! i have had mine for a week and i absolutely love it....


Hear hear! Miserable lot 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

Well said Ricey90. The car is superb,,,


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

The other thing is that they've lost the original styling "line". In the original TT (and the Mk2) the sculpted line ran from the top of the two wheel arches and wrapped round each wheel, giving a neat symmetry. That was one of the fundamental styling lines of the car. That's gone on the Mk3, which is not an improvement. The lines are also a bit sharper, which is also not an improvement IMO - and they've moved the Audi badge from the grille to the bonnet, which makes it harder to clean. It's also an odd thing to do because Mercedes, for example, move the badge to the grille (from the bonnet) on their sports cars. The Mk3 is a committee job - the Mk1 was the work of very good stylist.


----------



## Leegaryhall (Aug 21, 2011)

TTS is a stunning vehicle inside and out. I am getting loads of looks in Awe from all folk as I drive by them.
Got my TTS with all the essential extras for just over £40k...remember a Cayman might START at £40k but with the required extras it will be £50-£60k and you get no discounts...and it ain't as quick or fuel efficient lol

Cars are just expensive now days, you can pay 25k plus for a mini for God sake and over 30k for things like mondeos.

The TT is a sports car (just), yes it's expensive but then it looks expensive (compared to the other dreary stuff on the market)

I'm not really sure I can name one other 2 door sports car that looks and goes as well as the TTS in this price bracket (Cayman/ boxster is too expensive and in another bracket) and don't mention crappy French cars


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

ricey90 said:


> my god why are you all moaning so much...the MK3 is a lovely car...if you cant afford it or want a porsche, then go and get one!! i have had mine for a week and i absolutely love it....





Leegaryhall said:


> TTS is a stunning vehicle inside and out. I am getting loads of looks in Awe from all folk as I drive by them.
> Got my TTS with all the essential extras for just over £40k...remember a Cayman might START at £40k but with the required extras it will be £50-£60k and you get no discounts...and it ain't as quick or fuel efficient lol
> 
> Cars are just expensive now days, you can pay 25k plus for a mini for God sake and over 30k for things like mondeos.
> ...


In total agreement with the above.

My TTS is awesome! Guys at work (some of whom are real petrol heads) were blown away by it, particularly the feeling of luxury.

Mine came in at nearly 46K with options, but then I got a 10% discount. :mrgreen: Money well spent IMHO.

There's another thread showing Mk3 videos. This is the best one on there - 



 - so if Audi released this properly then I'm sure the Mk3 would sell better.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Leegaryhall said:


> TTS is a stunning vehicle inside and out. I am getting loads of looks in Awe from all folk as I drive by them.
> Got my TTS with all the essential extras for just over £40k...remember a Cayman might START at £40k but with the required extras it will be £50-£60k and you get no discounts...and it ain't as quick or fuel efficient lol
> 
> Cars are just expensive now days, you can pay 25k plus for a mini for God sake and over 30k for things like mondeos.
> ...


Nail on the head.

I priced up a Cayman before looking at the TTS. Crist, you even have to pay for floor mats on a Porsche! So, having to finance the car rather than being fortunate enough for have £45k in my back pocket it just didn't add up for me. Added that the Cayman is slower, and the APR is higher and it's not as suitable as a daily as the TTS I made the choice to go for the latter.

I love the car, it's not too flashy but still gets lots of looks everyday (sepang blue does it!). It's quick enough for me and is a considerable jump for me from my TT Sline Mk2.

:-*


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

basher said:


> There's another thread showing Mk3 videos. This is the best one on there -
> 
> 
> 
> - so if Audi released this properly then I'm sure the Mk3 would sell better.


Along with all the others they're ramming down people's throats up and down the internet.You've only got to see the backlash on Pistonheads with the RS3 to see where that's got them along with one of the first T.V commercials of the car being thrown out of the sky down a ramp.

If it 'ain't happening now along with all the distrust over diesel,then it's not going to happen :?


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

barry_m2 said:


> darylbenfield said:
> 
> 
> > It's too dear - you're looking at a decent Porsche or a different Audi for that money.
> ...


Yup, it's a lovely car but Audi have shifted the price point so that it no longer sits in the sweet spot between top of VW and lower end of Porsche.

VW have really upped their game with the Golf R and the iconic GTi is way cheaper than a FWD TT (and much better specced with DSG as an option too). Also, with all the hoo-hah about the MQB platform in the motoring media, many people are now aware of just how similar the mechanical underpinnings are for many models of Skoda, SEAT, VW and Audi. The badge justifies a premium of course, but not as much as Audi seem to think it does.

Doesn't help that for what Audi charge for the basic Sport and Ultra models, the options list is pathetic and many would probably want to spec £3k or more of stuff just to get it to what you expect a £30k+ car to offer as standard.

Also isn't going to help that Porsche are moving downwards in the future with potentially less powerful but cheaper Boxsters and Caymans.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Agree that the first advert was not very good - it dwelled on mark 2 things like the retractable spoiler but hardly anything was made of the VC. It was a very poor brief, which was poorly realised.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw the new TT in the showroom when I took my Mk2 in for a service earlier in the year. My initial reaction was one of shock (not awe) at the price on the windscreen (over £40k for a TFSi DSG Quattro with not much on). The next reaction was that, while the Audi designers had messed up the front of the TT when they designed the Mk2, they'd now taken the opportunity to mess up the back and the sides too. Then I got in it and saw that the new chassis, with a longer wheelbase, had allowed them to lower the bonnet and provide a better driving position - and to shorten the overhangs. These are definite improvements and make the car better than the Mk2 without question.

But there are two obvious things that make it extremely unlikely that I'd ever buy a Mk3. Firstly, the price is a p***-take - it's definitely a mistake. The euro has plummeted over 10% since I bought my TT, yet this TT was priced at over 10% MORE than an equivalent Mk2 would have been. Secondly, the commodities supercycle that has been going for many years has bust spectacularly with oil halving in price and similar collapses in the commodities that are used to build cars - and the indication is that this is going to be a long term phenomenon. So cars are now cheaper to make.

The other thing is that, for a company whose motto is "Vorsprung durch Technik", the amount of new "Technik" involved in the new TT is derisory. It's nice to have a full post code search (not before time) and it's nice to have a DAB radio (ditto), but where are the safety features that seem to becoming standard on many other cars - anti-collision software etc. It wasn't even an option when I looked. Feeble stuff.

And the other obvious thing is the basic engine technology. Anybody who is seriously considering a diesel car now is obviously an idiot - and the writing has been on the wall for at least a year. The obvious technology now is hybrid tech with a small petrol engine and an electric motor. (Until of course the politicians work out that the processes involved in making the batteries are about as damaging to human life as NOx - which can only be a matter of time). Audi already have an A3 Etron with a 1.4TFSi and a 75kw electric motor which is about the same price as the daft TT TDi "Ultra" and about the same performance, but with vastly lower emissions (OK, the CO2 emissions figures amd mpg are bollocks but at least it emits zero NOx - and if the fuel consumption claim is 170mpg, which it is, it'll probably beat the TDi's 70mpg - just). It's a pity the A3 is just FWD.

So where's the "Technik". Why haven't Audi got a TT with a small TFSi driving the front wheels and an electric motor driving the back - linked up to the fantastic S-Tronic quattro? How difficult can it be? I'd buy one tomorrow if it were available. This would blow Porsche into the weeds.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Why haven't Audi got a TT with a small TFSi driving the front wheels and an electric motor driving the back - linked up to the fantastic S-Tronic quattro? How difficult can it be? I'd buy one tomorrow if it were available.


I briefly looked at the A3 e-tron before purchasing the TT, but agree, if they had a TT e-tron or hybrid similar to the BMW i8 I would have bought that. I don't think the A3 e-tron has been a big hit though...?

Various car magazines have done mpg tests with the A3 e-tron but found it to be nowhere near as efficient as you would think or the figures suggest.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

leopard said:


> Just love these threads.
> 
> They go round and round and ........ :lol:


........round?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Starting to feel like I'm on a "roundabout", going around and around and around all the time.
It's simple, and don't take my word for it, look at cars back in say the 2000's - say just for the hell of it, lets use the Audi TT and Golf (surprise). First lets look at the prices then and now and lets also account for inflation of the then price using the link below. 
http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/bill ... -1900.html

Put in the "then" price of the car then in to the amount box, select the year it relates to and press go to get what it would or should cost now accounting for JUST inflation. Hell, since I'm such a swell guy i'll do the good thing and save some time for people, here are a few i prepared earlier lets say...

2004 GTi 19k, what's that worth today? = 26k. 
What's the price of the Golf GTi now - 28.5k Hmmm, it's become expensive me thinks! :roll:

2005 R32 23k, what's that worth today? = 32k
Whats the price of the Golf R now - 32k - Parity!!!

2002 Audi TT MK1 (earliest price list i have) 26.8k, what's that worth today? = 39.6k.  
What's the price of the the equivalent today? 32k (sport Quattro model) or 34k (if you believe its equal to the sline), Hmmm MK3 looks cheap me thinks..!

2008 Audi TT MK2 V6 (MK2), 29.2k, whats that worth today? = 36.2k
What's the price of the the equivalent today? 32k (sport Quattro model) or 34k (if you believe its equal to the sline), Hmmm still looking cheap me thinks by comparison.. :lol:

2008 Audi TTS (MK2), 34k, whats that worth today? = 42k
What's the price of the the equivalent today? 39k, Hmmm MK3 a fringing bargain by comparison and it has tech which the MK1 or MK2 never did... :lol:

Also, the MK2 would be even more expensive in the comparison if you take into account the varying VAT rates of 15% between 2008 and 2011!!! :roll: 
Rates can be found here 
http://www.nealandassociates.co.uk/2011 ... vat-rates/

So to conclude, the reality of the "price" is the golf is actually more expensive than it has ever been (no one seems to be mentioning that). The TT is cheaper than it has ever been in real terms and to be blunt, if you don't like the price tough. Stop bitching about it because most of us are bored sh***ess of hearing it... You don't have to attend the forum, you don't have to buy the car... but one has to ask what contribution is being made by ALL those that moaning about this and don't have a care or any intension of buying one. Maybe this is an issue for the mods??

Oxford dictionary says:-
Troll, noun
"A person who makes a deliberately offensive or *provocative* online post"


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

Because you've never posted a 'provocative' online post have you Tosh... :lol:


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Starting to feel like I'm on a "roundabout", going around and around and around all the time.
> It's simple, and don't take my word for it, look at cars back in say the 2000's - say just for the hell of it, lets use the Audi TT and Golf (surprise). First lets look at the prices then and now and lets also account for inflation of the then price using the link below.
> http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/bill ... -1900.html


I'm not surprised you feel like you're going around and around... given I pointed out this same point (even down to the exact same link) a page of posts back. :lol:
(edit: now 3 pages back...)


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

drjam said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Starting to feel like I'm on a "roundabout", going around and around and around all the time.
> ...


  Nice one Dr Jam. #awkward


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I didn't read every post it would reduce the time I have to troll the RcZ and Golf forums.

I add flavour only here... (currently, but "trolling" may well follow shortly). Could be worse, I could be scottish, just think how big my ego would be and how much crap i'd talking then! But you know the famous saying "leopards don't change their spots" (*any reference to persons living or dead is purely coincidental)

Audi are about to increase the prices too :twisted:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I didn't read every post it would reduce the time I have to troll the RcZ and Golf forums.
> 
> I add flavour only here... (currently, but "trolling" may well follow shortly). Could be worse, I could be scottish, just think how big my ego would be and how much crap i'd talking then! But you know the famous saying "leopards don't change their spots" (*any reference to persons living or dead is purely coincidental)
> 
> Audi are about to increase the prices too :twisted:


This is poor, and actually quite offensive. Says more about you than anyone else on here or in fact Scottish people.

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lol, strange its seems fine for the scottish to barrette the english 
But in truth i didn't notice "where" you was from, it wasn't a dig.... just humour..!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

For me the bottom line is simple, Mk1 to Mk2 was a big change, style;/function etc.

Mk2 to Mk3, not a big change, as noted to the uninformed its about the same as a Mk.... Golf is in each incarnation, just a stylists redesign playing it safe, trying not to upset the finance men. A bit sharper here and there, some nicer looking materials, a few more horses to keep up with the Mk2 remaps etc etc. Everyone will have their own take on the styling, so its not even worth the discussion as 5 people in a bar will have 5 different opinions, and ultimately everyone could be right.

As far as the Cayman argument goes, pound for pound it will always be dearer, then again its 50% more the car when you go drive it, so that's immaterial as well.

So you pay your money at takes your choice that's the great thing about life, cost to change a 4 year old TTS to a Mk3 TTS is around 24-26K depending on spec, and there is an awful lot of interesting metal available for well less than that to tempt a lot of punters.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^ This,bottom line,Thankyou and goodnight. :lol:


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Stop bitching about it because most of us are bored sh***ess of hearing it... You don't have to attend the forum, you don't have to buy the car... but one has to ask what contribution is being made by ALL those that moaning about this and don't have a care or any intension of buying one. Maybe this is an issue for the mods??


Big dog's bollocks. It's certainly a novel idea that the mods should censor posts that are critical of Audi cars - especially on a thread that concerns criminal fraud on the part of the company. That would work well. :lol:

On the subject of price the bottom line is that a company prices their goods at a level that brings the maximum profit for the number of items that they want to sell. Audi have taken the decision to sell fewer TTs and make higher unit profits ("move it upmarket" as they called it). And it's worked - at least, they're selling fewer. :wink: The trouble is that the Mk3 was a long time coming and it doesn't really have anything about it that "grabs" you. It's kind of out of date already. Look at what Honda are doing with their successor to the S2000 - there are some interesting cars in the pipeline which make the Mk3 look very boring. A missed opportunity.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pale Rider said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Stop bitching about it because most of us are bored sh***ess of hearing it... You don't have to attend the forum, you don't have to buy the car... but one has to ask what contribution is being made by ALL those that moaning about this and don't have a care or any intension of buying one. Maybe this is an issue for the mods??
> ...


Selling fewer than when? Last year, eight years ago?

And what you're saying about the design is complete subjectivity. I don't think it looks out of date at all.On the contrary I actually think the design is spot on. Sure, some boy racers will want it to look more sporty, bigger spoiler and body kit, but the subtle design works in its favour, in my opinion.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Opinions are all we have.

I think most open and object people will be able to see in "real" terms its actually not as expensive as it once was, but that doesn't mean its not over priced and i think its been talked to death. However the issue is more the undertone and inference that "owners" have been "perhaps" been fooled or are silly for paying it... it's a free choice people have made to buy a product at a price they are comfortable with. In general i'd guess most would or should be happy with that fact.

Audi or indeed anyone else are damned if they do, damned if they don't...
MK2, heavily criticised for its departure from the MK1, personally i think it was a good move. MK3, heavily criticised for going with evolution, not revolution (the new Audi approach) personally again i think they got it spot on. Looks as is colour always subjective but id say the MK3 is the best looking TT they've made. I had 0 intention of buying one, but it hits all the right buttons. Comparisons to 2 seaters doesn't work for me, sure if you are a roadster person its valid and id take the sister brand overtime over the Audi, but thats me (I like the drive of the Cayman and 911).

its just a car... you are not married to it, you can change and move on.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

AdamA9 said:


> And what you're saying about the design is complete subjectivity. I don't think it looks out of date at all.


The point I was making is that the thing that's out of date is the specification. About 8 years on from the Mk2 it looks very similar (except for a few messed up details - especially on the S-line) and the spec is very similar except for a few updates that most other manufacturers have had for years.

The biggest change is the price which Audi have increased to put it very close (even in 2.0 TFSi form) to the Porsche Cayman - in fact, since Porsche charge more for the Cayman than the Boxster and Audi charge more for the TT convertible than the coupe, I'd guess that it might be just possibly cheaper to get a Boxster than a TT convertible. And which would you rather have? Like I said, Audi have made no secret of the fact that they want the TT to be more "exclusive". The trouble is that if they want exclusivity it might have been a better idea to make it look radically different to its predecessor which has been on the market for about 8 years. As it is it's a re-bodied VW Golf at a near Porsche price (and the Porsche doesn't have the economies of scale - or the compromises - of sharing a platform with a popular hatchback).

And if Audi can make an A3 hybrid with a 1.4 TFSi and electric motor for about the same price as a TT TDi, why have they not used this technology in the TT. It must be pretty obvious that the diesel is dead now - they won't be selling any "ultras" except to imbeciles. It's also been obvious for some time that the same technology (with say a 150 bhp petrol engine at the front and the same electric power at the back) is where the TTS should have been aiming. The wall of torque from 0 rpm that the electric motor provides would make it very fast indeed.

After all, Audi is meant to be VAG's "tech" brand - not just their "expensive" brand.


----------



## LOWEY (Oct 3, 2009)

Leegaryhall said:



> TTS is a stunning vehicle inside and out. I am getting loads of looks in Awe from all folk as I drive by them.
> Got my TTS with all the essential extras for just over £40k...remember a Cayman might START at £40k but with the required extras it will be £50-£60k and you get no discounts...and it ain't as quick or fuel efficient lol
> 
> Cars are just expensive now days, you can pay 25k plus for a mini for God sake and over 30k for things like mondeos.
> ...


TTS is a nice motor.......but one thing I do agree with is that you support the best team in the prem.!!!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > And what you're saying about the design is complete subjectivity. I don't think it looks out of date at all.
> ...


A like for like Cayman S v TTS = circa 19k


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > AdamA9 said:
> ...


Base price like for like is ~ 8K but once the options get loaded on then it's a different ball game.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

leopard said:


> Base price like for like is ~ 8K but once the options get loaded on then it's a different ball game.


Many people who might buy a new TTS though, would equally consider a 1-2 y.o. Cayman S. It would probably still command more prestige despite not being brand new.

It's all about where the brands overlap. IMO with the mk2 Audi had the TT nicely positioned price wise between VW and Porsche. With the mk3 They've shifted it too much towards Porsche territory and too far above VW. The GTD, GTi and R are very strong competition for the S and Ultra models.

If Porsche follow through on their plans to go with smaller 4-cyl turbos in the Boxster and Cayman, the TTS looks very vulnerable also:

http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/spy-shots/ ... der-power/


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

From the price point Audi is simply dumping any remaining inventory of new Mk2's to make way for the Mk3's. It always happens with the last of a model year; as soon as the new Mk-3's showed up, dealers were keen on getting rid of any Mk-2's as fast as they could. For byers, it's the best time to pick up any of the remaining new late year Mk-2's or a used one with really low mileage.

For example, this 2014 Roadster S-Line 1.8 TFSI has only 6,000km (3,700 miles) and they're asking 33,900-CHF compared to it's new price of 61,160-CHF! I mean holy cow...to drop basically half its value in one year and with so little on the clock!?! For me, it would make the decision between a 2014 Mk-2 vs. a 2015 Mk-3 pretty easy!


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

SwissJetPilot said:


> From the price point it would seem Audi is dumping any remaining inventory of new Mk2's to make way for the Mk3's. I would guess people are picking the few remaining unsold new 2014 Mk-2's as well as the low mileage M2's at bargain basement prices.
> 
> For example, I saw this 2014 Roadster S-Line 1.8 TFSI with only 6,000km (3,700 miles) for 33,900-CHF compared to it's new price of 61,160-CHF! I mean holy cow...to drop nearly half its value in one year and with so little on the clock....amazing!.
> 
> For me, it would make the decision between a 2014 Mk-2 vs. a 2015 Mk-3 pretty easy!


To be honest, with the mk3 being out for over a year now I'd be surprised if anyone was willing to pay _big_ bucks for a mk2 no matter how nice/low mileage it was - with the possible exception of the TTRS. But Audi were offering very competitive prices and good specs on the last mk2s so as long as you keep them for a decent length of time before selling them on it wouldn't be an issue. But selling a relatively new mk2 at this stage is gonna be financial suicide.

It's pretty soon set to be in the niche that the mk1 was in when the mk2 was the latest/greatest.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I think the analog dash and gauges will still hold favor to some drivers who refuse to go for a glass cockpit. Especially with Audi's dim history of keeping up with changes in electronic technology. I mean look how long it took them to get the RNS-E SatNav up to standards.

I suspect the Mk-2's will still have an appeal to "sports car purists" who associate mechanical gauges as the stuff of real sports cars in the same way pilots would take an Spitfire over a Eurofighter.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe the person expected to buy a TT just cant afford one these days when they are having to pay £1K plus a month on rent/mortgage.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ 90TMJ: I think you nailed it.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Found this on the interweb... seems like the Mk1 was a huge success in the US, and understandably so. I wonder if we'll actually see a Mk4, or whether they'll just stop after the Mk3. Maybe its time for Audi to get back to the drawing board and start using their imagination.


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

The formula is quite old now. The mk1 was a classic car with classic inside and out in the making the mk2 and 3 are just sponging off past glory. I sat into a brand new TTS a few months ago and it did nothing for me other than the lovely new paintjob. It was seriously claustrophobic and hemmed in not a nice feeling. I don't think paying 40k to drive a coffin is my idea of a good time. It also felt cheap and built to a price in certain areas.
Also no manual Quattro on the 230 is a killer.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

gvij said:


> Also no manual Quattro on the 230 is a killer.


I'll have to disagree with you on that bit at least. I reckon the VAG DSG/S-Tronic - especially coupled with quattro - is about the best transmission on the market. I absolutely love it and that's the thing I'd miss most if I changed to another make.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That it maybe - but not for the US market..


----------



## Jermar (Sep 6, 2015)

I think people want some basic features other cars have. New TT still doesn't have memory seats, or mirrors. Is this car positioned for single people? I ordered it anyway.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I do find it interesting at how some premium brands are missing or charge extra for things that are seemingly standard in more mainstream brands.

The £10K little Renault we picked up the other month has reversing camera, satnav, auto-lights, auto-wipers, comfort timer as standard. Sure, the quality of materials is far poorer, but still.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's happened. There are now 3 mark3's on my street.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> It's happened. There are now 3 mark3's on my street.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Must be something in the water [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

sherry13 said:


> It's happened. There are now 3 mark3's on my street.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


is it now buy 1 get 3 free?
#dieselgate :lol:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> It's happened. There are now 3 mark3's on my street.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No other option Sherry... you're going to have to move!


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I think the analog dash and gauges will still hold favor to some drivers who refuse to go for a glass cockpit. Especially with Audi's dim history of keeping up with changes in electronic technology. I mean look how long it took them to get the RNS-E SatNav up to standards.
> 
> I suspect the Mk-2's will still have an appeal to "sports car purists" who associate mechanical gauges as the stuff of real sports cars in the same way pilots would take an Spitfire over a Eurofighter.


...and why I prefer a Swiss Made mechanical watch to a digital :wink:


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Was speaking with dealer about not seeing many.

Mine is only the 2nd TTS to be sold from Wolves Audi at all.

Less on the roads the more exclusive it will feel anyway.


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Looked on Audi approved and Cardiff have a TTS roadster with 5000 miles up at £50,000 :roll:

That's about 8 grand more than new RRP

What planet are they on?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I've driven the Mk3, a TT fwd and the TTS. Both coupes...
In isolation both very nice, the TTS very rapid as you'd expect. No need to elaborate on interior, quality etc., we all know what's on offer. 
The thing is, as nice as it is, I feel no real want for the mk3 at all. This is nothing to do with ability to buy. House is paid for so the necessary is there. 
The Cayman is the primary for me and I see the argument against it re price. New, with the necessary options, £55k+? That's a big step up in wedge. Sure a similarly equipped TTS is £8k or so cheaper but that's what the economy of scale a shared VW/Audi/Seat/Skoda platform brings. Far fewer Caymen/Boxsters are built than TT's.
Bottom line, the mid engined Cayman is the focused sports car the TT isn't.
The TT is far more of a practical all rounder than the Cayman can hope to be and for most people here that's what they need. I don't count faster than a Cayman as better as some do here. 
All that being said, will I compromise, buy a TTS but hanker after the Cayman? Buy the Cayman...well you only live once will pretty much justify almost everything. Or buy a flat, rent it out and keep Tango......? Hmmmmm


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

I do like the MK3, I'm going to pop in and take one for a test drive next week.. But like others I prefer the buying a used Cayman at the moment. I do miss having a TT though!!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

The amount of Cayman talk on this forum is shocking.

Porsche in my eyes screams middle aged man, mid life crisis, small nob.

Sorry :lol:

Joking aside, it really depends on what you intend to use the car for. As stated the TT is going t be a good all rounder, it's gonna be fun and fast but also acceptable to nip to Sainsburys without looking like a tool.

A real sportscar is going to be a weekend thing or for sunny days, personally I want something I can drive everyday, looks the bees knees and can handle itself too.

TTS ticks those boxes


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

placeborick said:


> Joking aside, it really depends on what you intend to use the car for. As stated the TT is going t be a good all rounder, it's gonna be fun and fast but also acceptable to nip to Sainsburys without looking like a tool.


We're going to get a horrible winter this year apparently (El Nino) and the quattro will still get you home where you might have had to leave the Porsche at the side of the road. Actually mid-engine cars are not that bad in snow but they can't match quattro.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If its going to be that bad I'd rather take my chances in a Range Rover 4×4


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

A mate of mine put winter tyres on his BMW Z4 a couple of years ago, and found it succeeded better in certain conditions than 'proper' 4x4's

I'm off to the Caribbean in December anyway so the horrible winter is welcome to arrive then!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Send my regards to the good folk at Sandy Bay,B'dos WI


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> Send my regards to the good folk at Sandy Bay,B'dos WI


Exactly where I'm going... Fly to Grantley Adams, Barbados, board the ship, then 2 weeks around the islands. Much needed. 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Good man!

I can tell you some interesting facts about Grantley Adams(GAA),but that's for another day


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

leopard said:


> Good man!
> 
> I can tell you some interesting facts about Grantley Adams(GAA),but that's for another day


It's a fab airport, really liked it and good wifi access!  Was there last February, tho as soon as we get off the plane we get transported straight from the runway to the ship.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr R said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Good man!
> ...


Never done a cruise. We normally fly in then get a cab to the hotel and 25 minutes later are on the beach drinking rum.

Been to Barbados 5 times now, normally in February. Good way to dump some of my BA air miles, only use 300,000 for 2 first class seats, and much nicer wines at the very front of the plane


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

Another car I'm looking at is the jag f-type.. this is definitely one of my favourites at the moment


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

richard- said:


> Another car I'm looking at is the jag f-type.. this is definitely one of my favourites at the moment


Nice looking car, but totally different price bracket to the TT.

Starts at £52k for coupe, and £56k for soft top. You need to add around £5-£8k to get any decent spec, so effectively a £60k+ motor.

Could almost get a TT for weekends and another car for daily use / shopping for the same price


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> richard- said:
> 
> 
> > Another car I'm looking at is the jag f-type.. this is definitely one of my favourites at the moment
> ...


I nearly bought an F Type but didn't feel it was worth the extra £££. Certainly a nice drive if you like RWD cars.

The build quality didn't seem amazing, if I really think about it. Beautiful looking car though.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

For me, the MK2/MK3 at their current price points wouldn't give me enough over and above what I have with my MK1 3.2 for the difference in cost. If I were spending circa £25,000 - £30,000 I'd sooner a used 997 911 Carrera or Carrera 4S. Yes, it might be older but I've seen a 2007 4S with 40,000 miles on it for £25,000 which is a lower mileage (and no older) than you see on some MK2 TTS's for the similar money. And this was an £80,000+ car new!

Ownership on a TTS may be easier (although are Audi main dealer servicing prices "that" much cheaper than Porsche fixed price now?) and a 911 is, for me, a car to aspire to own - whereas a MK2, whist nice, just isn't as aspirational.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

RobLE said:


> If I were spending circa £25,000 - £30,000 I'd sooner a used 997 911 Carrera or Carrera 4S. Yes, it might be older but I've seen a 2007 4S with 40,000 miles on it for £25,000 which is a lower mileage (and no older) than you see on some MK2 TTS's for the similar money. And this was an £80,000+ car new!


This will be a Gen 1 997 which should be avoided like the plague!!

They're this price for a reason with potential catastrophic engine failure and many have bore score and ims problems.

You need to save at least another 10K on the prices you have quoted to get into the Gen 2 and that would get you a pretty basic specced car.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

leopard said:


> This will be a Gen 1 997 which should be avoided like the plague!!
> 
> They're this price for a reason with potential catastrophic engine failure and many have bore score and ims problems.
> 
> You need to save at least another 10K on the prices you have quoted to get into the Gen 2 and that would get you a pretty basic specced car.


Really? Are they as bad as that? I thought they sorted the issues with the 997 - pretty poor that a £70,000+ Porsche still has engine issues! On the 996 Turbo the engine was pretty much bulletproof as I understand it, but the other 996's had issues with oil seals etc.? That they haven't resolved this with the 997 is really bad - shame, price-wise they're pretty good on the used market!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

RobLE said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > This will be a Gen 1 997 which should be avoided like the plague!!
> ...


Afraid so,it really is a game of roulette.The only Gen 1 that was good was the turbo and that used the "Mezger"engine which is usually bullet proof but it is a different engine.

The Gen 2 is also a different engine and doesn't have an ims, or the cooling and bore score problems associated with the earlier engine.This aside,the Gen 2 has a far better interior and was thoroughly updated in 2009 although it is starting to show it's age now compared to something like the mk3 TT with its VC and tech.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

The interior of the MK3 is stunning, a techies dream.

That front grill though ... that corporate look simply doesn't work on the Mk3. At all. Saying that, I wasn't a fan of the Mk2 when it came out, that took me 18 months to actually think "yeah, that's not bad".


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

This is my honest opinion for what its worth.

I ordered a MK1 when they first came out, and then a MK2 when they first came out, I always thought I would order a MK3 but I did not even consider it. I had seen the pics and the youtube clips but they just left me cold.

When the MK1 came out it was like nothing else on the road, a real style statement, the MK2 lost that new concept styling to some degree but it was still a stand out car and quite different from the MK1, the MK3 just looks too similar to the MK2 in my opinion and that's why I wouldn't want one. Then there is the pricing point and no matter how you look at it the pricing is too close to a Boxter and the Cayman. Also, 40k will get you a nice used 911 997.2S and to me that's a no-brainer.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

fut1a said:


> When the MK1 came out it was like nothing else on the road, a real style statement, the MK2 lost that new concept styling to some degree but it was still a stand out car and quite different from the MK1, the MK3 just looks too similar to the MK2 in my opinion and that's why I wouldn't want one.


Agree entirely about the Mk1 - fantastic - and the Mk2 - it lost some of the originality and got the "corporate Audi" treatment but it was still good.

Where I might differ slightly is that, while the Mk3 is very similar to the MK2 - like a Mk2 that's been very slightly "Banglised" - it's lost the main styling cues of the Mk1, which the Mk2 still had, just. It's most evident at the rear end where the "Bangle line" doesn't wrap round the rear wheel but goes straight on. Whenever I look at that I shudder - but I'm a styling geek and I guess most people don't even see it.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

fut1a said:


> This is my honest opinion for what its worth.
> 
> I ordered a MK1 when they first came out, and then a MK2 when they first came out, I always thought I would order a MK3 but I did not even consider it. I had seen the pics and the youtube clips but they just left me cold.
> 
> When the MK1 came out it was like nothing else on the road, a real style statement, the MK2 lost that new concept styling to some degree but it was still a stand out car and quite different from the MK1, the MK3 just looks too similar to the MK2 in my opinion and that's why I wouldn't want one. Then there is the pricing point and no matter how you look at it the pricing is too close to a Boxter and the Cayman. Also, 40k will get you a nice used 911 997.2S and to me that's a no-brainer.


I felt like this, too. When I came to selling my Mk2 and looking on the market for a new car I discounted the Mk3 because it wasn't 'radical' enough in the styling and was too similar to the Mk2.

However, I absolutely loved the look of my Mk2 and when I thought about it the exterior styling being similar was actually a good thing for me because it maintains a lot of the characteristics that made me fall in love with the Mk2 in the first place. The changes are good. I now love the VC having originally turned my nose up because the dials are not analog. I didn't like the interior as much either but now having test driven one (admittedly I went from the Mk2 TT S-Line to a Mk3 TTS) I've fallen in love all over again. It's a lot firmer and feels sportier on the inside yet it's comfortable enough for the long slog driving.

Having just bought a house a couple of months ago the Cayman GTS was out of the question, which is the car I really wanted to get -- and with the power increase from my S-Line to the TTS and the very generous discounts it was enough to tempt me to upgrade.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll second the above.


----------



## Bone Rat (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi,

Normally frequent the Mk2 forum but found this very interesting. Judging by the bumf coming from the local dealer I'm a prime demographic target for the new Mk3. Have a 2007 2.0 Mk2, owned from new by the wife & passed to me when she bought a Cayman as a gesture to age & sterotype. It's a very pleasant place to be, quiet on the motorway, carries load and because it's been well looked after and over serviced looks as if it'll go on for years, 85K at the moment.

I looked at the Mk3, as I considered a change, to my eyes it's lost the smoothness of it's predecessors and is angular. To be honest it's the tech that puts me off. I'm in my 50's and appreciate the analogue. I actively avoid touchscreens (not intuitive with L hand), phones in cars, in built sat navs & TV screens etc. I just want dials with needles so you can see by the position whats happening not squinting for digits, a radio & CD/MP3 & A/C. I don't want expensive to repair lights, over mechanised seats & lots of superfluous electric do dahs at extra cost & weight. This makes me a dinosaur but given the cost of the car & potential buyers of the carI wonder if I'm alone.

Comparing the TT to the Cayman is interesting. My experience is that they are chalk & cheese especially back to back. The Cayman is much better handling than the Mk2 but a hell of a lot noisier & personally I couldn't live with it as a day to day commute. Different cars entirely in my humble opinion although a 2.7 Cayman with none of the fripperies is about the same in cost.

What did I do, given the cost to change and the digital cockpit I decided to go camp and got a Mk3.5 MX5 - the one without a digital iPad in front. Slower, noisier & cheaper. Decided to keep the Mk2 and aim for 200k miles instead.
Before anyone comments, there's a 7 for performance but it ain't pleasant after 150 miles, but it does have lots of dials...


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Well its whatever floats your boat.
I am quite a few years older than you and seem to be diametrically opposed to you in my opinions.
I had a Mk 1 and loved it, was iffy about the Mk 2 at first then got one and love(d) it. Am about to get a Mk 3. Love the sharpness of line, love the tech and the way it drives.
I couldnt give a fig about the Cayman, not even on my long list let alone a short one.
If I was sensible I'd just buy a Fiesta, but since when was car buying a sensible pursuit. :?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Bone Rat said:


> Hi,
> I looked at the Mk3, as I considered a change, to my eyes it's lost the smoothness of it's predecessors and is angular. To be honest it's the tech that puts me off. I'm in my 50's and appreciate the analogue. I actively avoid touchscreens (not intuitive with L hand), phones in cars, in built sat navs & TV screens etc. I just want dials with needles so you can see by the position whats happening not squinting for digits, a radio & CD/MP3 & A/C. I don't want expensive to repair lights, over mechanised seats & lots of superfluous electric do dahs at extra cost & weight. This makes me a dinosaur but given the cost of the car & potential buyers of the carI wonder if I'm alone.


Hi Bone Rat,

You're not alone  I prefer analogue or a mix like the 991 for example.

If I was your Dr,I'd prescribe the Morgan or the TVR,custom designed for your needs with all the dials you could wish for,sort of a hobby on wheels if you will.
But I'm not,so I can't and there's the rub either stick with what you know or dip your toe in the water.you never know,you might get to like it


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

deeve said:


> I couldnt give a fig about the Cayman, not even on my long list let alone a short one.


Could I ask why you couldn't give a fig about one? Even for an old prune, they are pretty tasty. Have you ever had a date with one?


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Many of the less favourable opinions about the Mk3 seem to come from existing Mk1 or Mk2 owners, which is perfectly understandable. I personally aim to keep each car for 8 to 10 years, from new, cash purchase. That way I get a good value from my purchase and normally skip a generation of the replacement (not that I have actually bought a like for like replacement). So owners of Mk2 in particular have a great car - and the Mk3 isn't necessarily an obvious choice. Mk1 owners are probably "loving" their classic icon. However, if, like me, you have always fancied a TT, and never had one before (or even any sports car), it is a great choice. My current car is a B7 A4 S Line Quattro, so the quattro was a given for me. Looking forward to my TTS in a few weeks.

On order: TTS S-Tronic, Nano Grey,Red Leather (standard), Tech, Comfort & Sound, Hold Assist, Park Assist, Traffic Sign Recognition, Matrix Lights


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

jryoung said:


> M
> 
> On order: TTS S-Tronic, Nano Grey,Red Leather (standard), Tech, Comfort & Sound, Hold Assist, Park Assist, Traffic Sign Recognition, Matrix Lights


Slightly OT, and this is probably a really stupid question, but what's the point of Hold Assist with an S-Tronic? I don't have it, and when on a hill I put on my hand brake on. When I'm ready to move away I put it in gear, release the hand brake, take my foot off the brake pedal and my car doesn't roll back. I'm then able to drive off safely.

Confused... :?


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't forget that the current gen have an electronic one which slightly complicates the issue but yes I agree.The standard car will hill assist for about 2 seconds before releasing. I think the hill hold allows you to fully lift off the foot brake indefinitely and only releases when the accelerator is depressed. Think hill assist for lazy(ier) owners...


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

SpudZ said:


> Don't forget that the current gen have an electronic one which slightly complicates the issue but yes I agree.The standard car will hill assist for about 2 seconds before releasing. I think the hill hold allows you to fully lift off the foot brake indefinitely and only releases when the accelerator is depressed. Think hill assist for lazy(ier) owners...


Ah okay. Makes sense. Just use the friggin handbrake and save yourself a few hundred squids. :lol:


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> Ah okay. Makes sense. Just use the friggin handbrake and save yourself a few hundred squids.


Unlike almost all other Audi extras hill-hold is very reasonably priced at £90; could actually be why a number of people include it in their spec - a rare chance to feel you've got real value for money


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Arbalest said:


> AdamA9 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah okay. Makes sense. Just use the friggin handbrake and save yourself a few hundred squids.
> ...


Ah, I just assumed it would be "£300" like every other little extra


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

It does a bit more than just holding the car on a hill. With the S-tronic box in stop start traffic it stops the car creeping forward when you take your foot off the brake. If the electronic handbrake is on, when you drive off the handbrake is automatically released. 
Mind you, there was nothing wrong with a normal mechanical handbrake.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

RobLE said:


> deeve said:
> 
> 
> > I couldnt give a fig about the Cayman, not even on my long list let alone a short one.
> ...


Dunno, I looked at them but they just didn't stir the loins, and the price to get a decent spec was getting silly.
Mind you a friend of mine who has a new 911, ok it was £100K +, did more than stir them, he positively dumped them in the back of the car.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

One reason i have not taken to the mk3 is the arrogant attitude of the dealers. Discounts make the car reasonable value and a yellow tts would be pleasing to own. But no desire to visit the dealers...


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

hooting_owl said:


> One reason i have not taken to the mk3 is the arrogant attitude of the dealers. Discounts make the car reasonable value and a yellow tts would be pleasing to own. But no desire to visit the dealers...


I know what you're saying but you can't tar everyone with the same brush, they are not all bad buddy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

adamchelseafc said:


> hooting_owl said:
> 
> 
> > One reason i have not taken to the mk3 is the arrogant attitude of the dealers. Discounts make the car reasonable value and a yellow tts would be pleasing to own. But no desire to visit the dealers...
> ...


True. When I was looking at getting my TT the first 2 dealers were disinterested and arrogant. The third one was friendly, helpful and accommodating and ended up getting my business.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> adamchelseafc said:
> 
> 
> > hooting_owl said:
> ...


There are plenty of dealers, if you dont get on with one move to another. I think I must have tried all of the dealers around me, well eight anyway, and I couldnt fault any of them. Ever tried a BMW dealer? [smiley=bigcry.gif] I even went into a Porsche dealership once. I was totally invisible :twisted:


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

Arbalest said:


> Unlike almost all other Audi extras hill-hold is very reasonably priced at £90; could actually be why a number of people include it in their spec - a rare chance to feel you've got real value for money


Well, our other VAG car is a manual gearbox, with electronic parking brake, and hold assist (not called hill assist). On that one, if the hold assist is turned off, the parking brake will not automatically release in any circumstance - so makes the traditional method of clutch/throttle/handbrake release impossible - you can only release the parking brake with the foot on the brake. There is no 2 second grace either. So Hold Assist was practically essential. So I have it on this car to make the driving experience more or less the same when switching cars.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

1.8 sport for £22K on Orangewheels. Not bad at that price.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Other than the power output, is the specification any different to the 2.0?


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

This thread has been...hijacked! :x :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd be more surprised if it ever was close to staying on topic! :lol:


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Back on topic..Mk1 had digital climate, quattro and heated leather all as standard. These are cost options now so we are going backwards after 15 years.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

gvij said:


> Back on topic..Mk1 had digital climate, quattro and heated leather all as standard. These are cost options now so we are going backwards after 15 years.


Depends which model you're on about.The 150,180 and 190 didn't.Quattro on the 180 was optional and the majority had non leather seats.Leather was optional.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

gvij said:


> Back on topic..Mk1 had digital climate, quattro and heated leather all as standard. These are cost options now so we are going backwards after 15 years.


Sure I paid for the heated seats on my 225. It was a while ago though.

Lack of climate as standard on the Mk3 is shitty though.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

gvij said:


> Back on topic..Mk1 had digital climate, quattro and heated leather all as standard. These are cost options now so we are going backwards after 15 years.


The MK3 doesn't have climate control as standard? :roll: That's pretty shocking on a car that price - was it standard on all the MK2's?


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I'd be more surprised if it ever was close to staying on topic! :lol:


Fair point! :roll:


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Even though I ordered my car a couple of months ago and it is going to be collected next week, I still managed to squeeze a bit more from my dealer after seeing the £2000 deposit contribution from Audi.

So in the end got 12% and the deposit contribution on my TTS, very happy with that!

Got to be worth a shot to anybody who has ordered and not squeezed :lol:


----------

